
Social network requires giving up first-born; nobody notices – WTOP - leephillips
http://wtop.com/social-media/2016/07/social-network-requires-giving-up-first-born-nobody-notices/
======
jljtech
Good reason to use services like: [https://tosdr.org/](https://tosdr.org/)

